# Visa for Newzaland



## Aham4real (Feb 3, 2021)

Hello am looking for visa to come over to Newsland please if any body has contact let me know


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Doesn't work like that here I'm afraid. You need a permanent skilled job offer to enable you to get a visa to live and work here...and at the moment that will have to be in a critical role due to the restrictions applied following Covid19.


----------

